# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  UNITED model NR UTV 14X42 service manual

## misterno

Γεια σας καλωρίζικο το σαιτ  :Smile: 

θα ήθελα το service manual για την φορητη τηλεοραση UNITED model NR UTV 14X42 (χωρίς το κομμάτι με την βιντεοκασέτα)
Το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι όταν συνδέω σήμα video, audio στο scart, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα και δέν έχει εικόνα.
Μόλις αλλάξω κανάλι τότε η εικόνα του καναλιού φαίνεται κανονικά και ο ήχος ακούγεται.
Αν τώρα γυρίσω στο κανάλι AV εμφανίζεται το κείμενο AV πάνω αριστερά, ο ήχος ακούγεται κανονικά, αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου εικόνα. Κοίταξα για ψυχρές κολλήσεις αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι.

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Γεια σας καλωρίζικο το σαιτ 
> 
> θα ήθελα το service manual για την φορητη τηλεοραση UNITED model NR UTV 14X42 (χωρίς το κομμάτι με την βιντεοκασέτα)
> Το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι όταν συνδέω σήμα video, audio στο scart, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα και δέν έχει εικόνα.
> Μόλις αλλάξω κανάλι τότε η εικόνα του καναλιού φαίνεται κανονικά και ο ήχος ακούγεται.
> Αν τώρα γυρίσω στο κανάλι AV εμφανίζεται το κείμενο AV πάνω αριστερά, ο ήχος ακούγεται κανονικά, αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου εικόνα. Κοίταξα για ψυχρές κολλήσεις αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια




το  σασί είναι  σίγουρα  BEKO επειδή  δεν  γράφεις  κωδ.  αναγνώρισης  κοίταξε το  12.4,12.7  ή  το  Ε1
 το  μοντέλο  είναι  κάπως  έτσι 
*UTV 14X42 BLACK,SILVER    Π.Χ  GU2000   o  κωδ.αναγνώρισης  συσκευής*

----------


## misterno

united-14x42b.jpgunited-14x42.jpg
Εδώ είναι μια φωτο απο το πίσω μέρος και δίπλα μια με το σασι από κάτω.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχει το τσιπ STV2246h κοντά στο scart.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Το  12.7 είναι  το  σασί
το  σχέδιο  εδώ  http://elektrotanya.com/beko_12.7_circuit_diagram.zip/download.html


τό  scart  το  κοίταξες;

----------


## misterno

Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Βλέποντας το σχέδιο τώρα θα μπορέσω να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις. Το βύσμα scart που δοκιμάζω παίζει κανονικά σε άλλη τηλεόραση.
Θα δοκιμάσω με βάση το σχέδιο να κάνω μετρήσεις και θα ενημερώσω το πόστ μόλις τελειώσω.  :Biggrin:

----------


## misterno

Τελικά διαπίστωσα οτι οι κρύσταλοι ταλαντώνουν κανονικά, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές είναι οκ και όταν αλλάζω κανάλι τηλεοπτικό έχω και εικόνα και ήχο ενώ αλλάζοντας στο AV έχω μόνο ήχο (και αυτό όχι πάντα). Πιθανόν το πρόβλημα να είναι στην μεταγωγή του ηλεκτρονικού διακόπτη αλλά και στο τσιπ STV2246H. Αν βρω ανταλλακτικό θα δοκιμάσω να το αλλάξω. Όποια άλλη ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη  :Rolleyes:  :Wink:

----------


## misterno

Γεια και πάλι. Είναι εύκολο να μου πει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάποιο test mode για τον δέκτη αυτόν και αν ναι πως το ενεργοποιώ;

----------

